# Looking for a 110cm long Aquarium?



## Iliveinazoo (9 Sep 2014)

Now that we are down to 1 aquarium I have managed to negotiate an upgrade to a larger tank with the other half.  The problem is finding an aquarium that is significantly larger than the 60 litre that is currently in the living room but isn't going to dominate the room.  A 105-115cm long tank with a width of between 30 and 40cm and approx. 200 litres would be ideal.

The only 110cm that I can find is the Maidenhead Aquatics Oak aquariums and while I love the look in itself it would not suit our room plus the style of the hood looks like it would make regular maintenance a chore.

I would be grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Sep 2014)

Have you tried nd aquatics? You can have any size you want and they have a good selection of finishes for their cabinets


----------



## Andy D (9 Sep 2014)

Yeah give ND Aquatics a shout. I am very pleased with the two tanks I have from them.


----------



## tim (9 Sep 2014)

Or check out tony swineys na tank in the for sale swap wanted forum.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (9 Sep 2014)

Thanks I might give ND Aquatics a shout, I contacted them a few ago when I was looking for a monster tank while I was at my last house and hadn't thought of them for a more 'regular' size.

I'll also check out the for sale section, cheers.

If anyone has other options as well please.  The more options I have to give 'her indoors' the more likely it'll get through the approvals process....


----------



## Edvet (9 Sep 2014)

Just mention a lot of three and two meter tanks, and then; o yeah there's that small 150cm tank too........


----------



## Iliveinazoo (9 Sep 2014)

Edvet said:


> Just mention a lot of three and two meter tanks, and then; o yeah there's that small 150cm tank too........



Ah yes, that old chestnut. 'I'd like to talk about a tank the size of my living room please, but first if you could just do me a nano...'


----------

